# AC



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2016)

I just purchase used a 2003 Lance Lite 1025 with factory AC. I plan on running down to Palm Springs next summer and I'm not sure if the AC will keep up with the 120 degree heat. Does anyone recommend a specific replacement unit or should a new factory replacement be sufficient to keep me cool in the sun?:vs_sun:


----------

